# Got my buck back



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

My taxidermist got my buck done from 2021, and did another great job.









If anyone is looking for a good taxidermist Dale Allen is his name. His shop is in Norton.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

That's a good looking full sneak pose.
Congrats to ya


----------



## JOE W (Jun 4, 2004)

Nice looking Buck, I just called about my 19 Buck, said it would be ready in 3 weeks lol any body want his #


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Nice looking mount.


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

He asked me how I wanted the buck mounted. I sent him the only daylight picture I had of him.









I think he did a pretty good job with it.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Yes he did!!!


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

Thick for sure!


----------



## walleye30 (Dec 25, 2019)

Very Nice Buck!!! The mount is very nice also.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Looks good. Should have mine back around October


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

Mind if I asked how much he weighed and how old he was? (I'm guessing he was at least 3.5 years old?)

Very good looking buck, rack, and mount!


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

berkshirepresident said:


> Mind if I asked how much he weighed and how old he was? (I'm guessing he was at least 3.5 years old?)
> 
> Very good looking buck, rack, and mount!


I don't have exact #s for either question. But to guess he field dressed at about 185 lbs. And the taxidermist thought that he was 4 1/2 years. 
I have 2 years of pictures of him.








This was him last year. His G2s are very distinctive. In that they are short and the G3s are long. This is the only buck I have pictures of that is like that. He had a split brow last year, but not this year.


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Steve, nice buck for sure but he really needed another year? haha, just messin with you! Taxidermist did a really nice job on your buck.


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

Kenlow1 said:


> Steve, nice buck for sure but he really needed another year? haha, just messin with you! Taxidermist did a really nice job on your buck.


Thanks Ken. He has done 3 for me so far.


----------

